# Kaffeine no detecta tarjeta de TDT (solucionado)

## cameta

Tras haber actualizado el sistema me encontré con que kaffeine había dejado de detectar la tarjeta de tv y había desaparecido la pestaña de la TDT.

El problema se ha solucionado tras compilar en este orden los paquetes

```
media-libs/libv4l-1.20.0::gentoo  USE="jpeg  dvb" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

media-video/kaffeine-2.0.18:5::gentoo  USE="dvb handbook -debug" 0 KiB
```

con la DVB activada.

Curiosamente puedes compilar kaffeine con la use DVB activada y en ningún momento te dice que libv4l tiene que tener esa use también. Supongo que hará poco tiempo que en libv4l han puesto la use DVB porque hasta ahora había funcionado perfectamente sin ponerla. 

Dejo este hilo por si alguien se encuentra con este problema.

----------

